# Other Animals > Other Amphibians >  My fire bellied newt isn't swimming

## india7

My newt hasn't been in the water since I got him. What should I do?

I just got a fire bellied newt yesterday, and have been checking it frequently. I also got 2 fire bellied toads. Whenever I look in the tank, all I see are the frogs. I only saw the newt once, and it was on the land, as far as possible away from the heater, which makes me think it might be over heated (it's a little below 70F).

It doesn't bother me that I can't see the newt because there's tall grass-like moss and ivy everywhere. What does bother me is that the newt hasn't been it the water (from what I've seen) in 2 days. Is this normal?

----------


## JeffX

I take it they are sharing a tank?  If so, they should be separated.  Firebellies are very aggressive when it comes to food and will eat your newt or take an arm off.  Not to mention the possibility of the toxins that the Toads have.

----------


## Kurt

The two species should not be housed together. They are both toxic and are most likely poisoning each other. So they need to be seperated immediately, if not sooner.

----------


## John Clare

Pet shop bought fire-bellied newts are often stressed when they come in (they are caught in the wild).  That's one reason it wouldn't enter the water.  Another would be that it's too warm - what temperature is the water?

You need to separate the newt from the toads - keeping those together is a very big no-no.

----------


## india7

More details:


At the pet store, the newt and frog were together in an almost all water tank (with a few rocks). Two of the newts in the tank was hiding under a curved log on top of a rock. I don't remember which one I got.We have a heating pad, and the temp is a little below 70F.It is a 30 gallon tank

----------


## Azhael

Separate them ASAP. 
As has been mentioned, the newt is most probably not going into the water because of stress. The animal seems like it was very badly stressed, perhaps ill, in the petshop, and now being with the Bombina, and at an incorrect temperature is not helping.
The newt needs cold temperatures...this is an absolute must, or else its inmune system, which is now probably almost gone, won´t be able to recover and the animal will fall ill.

Take a look at this link, which contains most information you need:

Caudata Culture Species Entry - Cynops orientalis - Chinese firebelly

If you want your newt to go back to water and live a long comfortable life, you need to provide excelent housing right now so that he recovers. For that you need a monospecific tank, adequate cool temps, enough volume of water, and that the water is in perfect condition. If you do so, the newt will probably do great, they are a fantastic, and incredibly easy species when cared for properly.

----------


## yellapieslinger

Actually, the Japanese Firebellied newts also have toxins in their skin.  I was told not to keep my African Dwarf Frogs with them because of the possibility of poisoning.  The same goes for the Cynops ensicauda.  If you only have one newt then you don't need a huge tank for it.  Even a plastic tank will do at this point, just separate them, even though the smaller the tank the more water changes will be required.

----------


## yellapieslinger

oops, I just noticed that Kurt mentioned first that both were toxic.  In any case, take his advice and separate them and as Ashael said, keep the newt cool.  There is a wealth of information for the firebellied  Newt at caudata.org.  Join and enjoy.  Good luck.

----------


## india7

Thanks for your advice. I realized the danger of having newt and frog in the same tank and, when a frog lunged at the newt, I took it out and put it in a bowl of water inside of a cardboard box. I put 2 pencil holes in the box.

The newt hasn't moved much in the water, and looks like it has a white coating around it. Help, please?

----------


## india7

It turns out that the white around the newt is just bubbles. I think he'll be okay. I'm getting a new tank for him.

----------

